# Manchester, NH Police Officer Michael Briggs Killed in the Line of Duty



## OldNancy

*N.H. officer shot Monday dies*

By Katharine Webster, Associated Press Writer | October 17, 2006
MANCHESTER, N.H. --Police officer Michael Briggs, shot in the head Monday while approaching a suspect in a dark alley, died Tuesday.
Elliot Hospital officials made the announcement just before 3 p.m., a day and half after Briggs, who was married with two children, responded by bicycle with another officer to a report of a shot fired during a domestic disturbance in the inner city. Privately, officers doubted from the beginning he would survive.
Briggs, 35, was the first Manchester police officer killed in the line of duty in 30 years and the first in the state since Epsom officer Jeremy Charron was gunned down while checking a parked car in August, 1997.
Briggs' accused killer, a Manchester man with record of violent crimes, was arrested Monday evening at his grandmother's apartment in the Dorchester section of Boston. At his arraignment Tuesday in Dorchester Disrict Court, Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, indicated he would fight extradition to New Hampshire, where he faced an attempted-murder charge. Judge Michael Bolden ordered him held on $2 million bail.
As dozens of fellow officers stood vigil at Elliot Hospital, firefighters washed blood from the street at the shooting scene and federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms agents with dogs searched for the gun and other evidence.
At the police station, someone left a red candle, a stuffed puppy and a handwritten sign: "My family is praying for you, Officer Briggs, and your family."
Briggs, a city police officer for five years, was honored with three other officers for rescuing 19 people from a burning apartment building fire in 2004 only blocks from where he was shot.
Briggs worked previously as a correctional officer and as a police officer in Epsom.
Police arrested another man at the shooting scene on unrelated charges. They said the man, Antoine Bel Rogers, 21, had gone with Addison to an apartment building Sunday night and fired shots at it repeatedly. Neighbors said the shots narrowly missed a father and son.
According to arrest warrants, the alleged shooting stemmed from threats made by a resident of the building. Both Addison and Rogers were charged, but neither had been arrested when Briggs confronted them.
Police were looking for a third person, Angela Swist, who, with Addison, was the target of the alleged threat.
Addison also is charged with robbing a Hudson convenience store at gunpoint last week. Authorities are investigating whether he committed two other armed robberies, in Manchester and Milford, last week.
Addison was arrested in Manchester in 2002 and 2004 for being a fugitive from justice in Massachusetts, where he was wanted for assault and aggravated assault. In 2003, Addison himself was the victim of a shooting; his assailant was sentenced to jail.
Carrie Caron said that isn't the Addison she remembered.
"He's never violent," Caron told the New Hampshire Union Leader.
She said Addison, whom she met about five years ago, would "do anything for anybody," including picking up snacks or milk for her children.
Ironically, Briggs was a part-time Epsom officer when Charron was killed and was a pallbearer at Charron's funeral.


----------



## TopCop24

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot (merged)*








*N.H. officer shot Monday dies*

By Katharine Webster, Associated Press Writer | October 17, 2006

MANCHESTER, N.H. --Police officer Michael Briggs, shot in the head Monday while approaching a suspect in a dark alley, died Tuesday.
Elliot Hospital officials made the announcement just before 3 p.m., a day and half after Briggs, who was married with two children, responded by bicycle with another officer to a report of a shot fired during a domestic disturbance in the inner city. Privately, officers doubted from the beginning he would survive.

Briggs, 35, was the first Manchester police officer killed in the line of duty in 30 years and the first in the state since Epsom officer Jeremy Charron was gunned down while checking a parked car in August, 1997.
Briggs' accused killer, a Manchester man with record of violent crimes, was arrested Monday evening at his grandmother's apartment in the Dorchester section of Boston. At his arraignment Tuesday in Dorchester Disrict Court, Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, indicated he would fight extradition to New Hampshire, where he faced an attempted-murder charge. Judge Michael Bolden ordered him held on $2 million bail.
As dozens of fellow officers stood vigil at Elliot Hospital, firefighters washed blood from the street at the shooting scene and federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms agents with dogs searched for the gun and other evidence.
At the police station, someone left a red candle, a stuffed puppy and a handwritten sign: "My family is praying for you, Officer Briggs, and your family."
Briggs, a city police officer for five years, was honored with three other officers for rescuing 19 people from a burning apartment building fire in 2004 only blocks from where he was shot.
Briggs worked previously as a correctional officer and as a police officer in Epsom.
Police arrested another man at the shooting scene on unrelated charges. They said the man, Antoine Bel Rogers, 21, had gone with Addison to an apartment building Sunday night and fired shots at it repeatedly. Neighbors said the shots narrowly missed a father and son.
According to arrest warrants, the alleged shooting stemmed from threats made by a resident of the building. Both Addison and Rogers were charged, but neither had been arrested when Briggs confronted them.
Police were looking for a third person, Angela Swist, who, with Addison, was the target of the alleged threat.
Addison also is charged with robbing a Hudson convenience store at gunpoint last week. Authorities are investigating whether he committed two other armed robberies, in Manchester and Milford, last week.
Addison was arrested in Manchester in 2002 and 2004 for being a fugitive from justice in Massachusetts, where he was wanted for assault and aggravated assault. In 2003, Addison himself was the victim of a shooting; his assailant was sentenced to jail.
Carrie Caron said that isn't the Addison she remembered.
"He's never violent," Caron told the New Hampshire Union Leader.
She said Addison, whom she met about five years ago, would "do anything for anybody," including picking up snacks or milk for her children.
Ironically, Briggs was a part-time Epsom officer when Charron was killed and was a pallbearer at Charron's funeral.

May Officer Briggs Rest In Peace


----------



## Delta3

*Manchester Officer Dies*

*N.H. officer, shot in line of duty, dies*








_MANCHESTER, N.H. -- Police Officer Michael Briggs, who was shot in the head while approaching a suspect in a rough neighborhood of the city, died Tuesday. He was the first Manchester police officer killed in the line of duty in 30 years.

The five-year member of the police force, who had been lauded for his bravery in helping to rescue a family from a burning building two years ago, was 35. 
His death was announced Tuesday afternoon by Elliot Hospital, where Briggs had been since being shot early Monday after responding with another officer to a report of a shot fire during a domestic disturbance. 
The suspect -- 26-year-old Michael "Stix" Addison -- was arraigned on Tuesday in Boston as a fugitive from New Hampshire. 
The last police officer in New Hampshire to die in the line of duty was Epsom Officer Jeremy Charron, who was gunned down while checking a parked car in August 1997. Ironically, Briggs, who at the time was a part-time officer in Epsom, served as a pallbearer during Charron's funeral. 
Murdering a police officer is one of the limited number of crimes punishable by death in New Hampshire, which last executed someone in 1939 and has no one on death row. 
The last person charged with capital murder was Charron's killer, who avoided the possibility by pleading guilty to first-degree murder. 
Addison, a Manchester man with record of violent crimes, was arrested Monday evening at his grandmother's apartment in Boston's Dorchester neighborhood. At his arraignment Tuesday in Dorchester District Court, Addison indicated he would fight his return to New Hampshire to face charges in Briggs' shooting. Judge Michael Bolden ordered him held on $2 million bail. 
In the past day, dozens of fellow officers stood vigil at the hospital and firefighters washed blood from the street at the shooting scene. Federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms agents with dogs searched for the gun and other evidence. 
At the police station, someone left a red candle, a stuffed puppy and a handwritten sign: "My family is praying for you, Officer Briggs, and your family." 
Briggs, a city police officer for five years, was honored with three other officers for rescuing 19 people from a burning apartment building fire in 2004 only blocks from where he was shot. Briggs also worked previously as a correctional officer. 
Police arrested another man at the shooting scene on unrelated charges. They said the man, Antoine Bel Rogers, 21, had gone with Addison to an apartment building Sunday night and fired shots at it repeatedly. Neighbors said the shots narrowly missed a father and son. 
According to arrest warrants, the alleged shooting stemmed from threats made by a resident of the building. Both Addison and Rogers were charged, but neither had been arrested when Briggs confronted them. 
Police were looking for a third person, Angela Swist, who, with Addison, was the target of the alleged threat. 
Addison also is charged with robbing a Hudson convenience store at gunpoint last week. 
Addison was arrested in Manchester in 2002 and 2004 for being a fugitive from justice in Massachusetts, where he was wanted for assault and aggravated assault. In 2003, Addison himself was the victim of a shooting; his assailant was sentenced to jail. 
Carrie Caron said that isn't the Addison she remembered. 
"He's never violent," Caron told the New Hampshire Union Leader. 
She said Addison, whom she met about five years ago, would "do anything for anybody," including picking up snacks or milk for her children. 
(Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.) 
_


----------



## bap27

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot (merged)*

Mike was a great guy and he will be missed. My prayers to his family.
Semper Fi Mike


----------



## LA Copper

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

May he rest in peace...


----------



## evanbr33

*Re: RIP Officer Michael Briggs, Manchester, NH PD*

This sh*tbag is going to "fight extradition" to NH??? What a complete waste of life this scumbag is...It's a shame he wasn't 'killed' during the course of arrest, thus saving us time and money.

RIP Officer Briggs, the prayers of the MSP are with you and your family.


----------



## t21port

*Re: RIP Officer Michael Briggs, Manchester, NH PD*

Rest in peace from a New York City Cop

The Policeman stood and faced his God, 
which must always come to pass. 
He hoped his shoes were shining 
just as brightly as his brass.

"Step forward now, Policeman. 
How shall I deal with you? 
Have you always turned the other cheek? 
To my church, have you been true?"

The Policeman squared his shoulders and 
said, "No, Lord, I guess I ain't. 
Because those who carry badges 
can't always be a saint.

I've had to work most Sundays, 
and at times, my talk was rough... 
and sometimes, I've been violent 
because the streets are awfully tough.

But I never took a penny 
that wasn't mine to keep, 
though I worked a lot of overtime 
when the bills got just too steep.

And I never passed a cry for help, 
though at times, I shook with fear. 
And sometimes, God forgive me, 
I've wept unmanly tears.

I know I don't deserve a place 
among the people here. 
They never wanted me around, 
except to calm their fear.

If you've a place for me here, 
Lord, it needn't be so grand. 
I never expected or had too much. 
But if you don't, I'll understand."

There was silence all around the throne where the saints often trod. 
As the Policeman waited quietly 
for the judgement of his God.

"Step forward now, Policeman. 
You've borne your burdens well. 
Come walk a beat on Heaven's streets. 
You've done your time in hell."


----------



## Guest

*Re: RIP Officer Michael Briggs, Manchester, NH PD*

RIP brother.......


----------



## CampusOfficer

*Re: RIP Officer Michael Briggs, Manchester, NH PD*

RIP... and my condolences to his wife and young children.


----------



## Andy0921

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

Rest In Peace Brother


----------



## 48Weeks

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

RIP brother..... thoughts and prayers to his family, friends and coworkers at MPD. RIP.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

*Re: Manchester NH Officer shot (merged)*

RIP brother and may your family find peace. God bless you. I hope that they give this pos the death penalty.


----------



## Duff112

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

I often think of the post " Are you a sheep or sheepdog" someone posted here several months when I see a brother go down. I'm proud to say Ptlm. Briggs opitimized what
a SHEEPDOG is! I'm proud to be in a profession with so many brave men and women.
Rest in peace Mike. God bless your family.

As for that perp who is dogshit, I believe you will get what you deserve in the great state of New Hampshire.... The Cocktail of Death.


----------



## Mr.90/24

*Re: RIP Officer Michael Briggs, Manchester, NH PD*

God bless Officer Michael Briggs MPD! With honor and pride he served to the end!

**For that coward (Addison) that hid behind the door while in court today....probably due to the amount of MPD members that were standing tall. I guess no one told Addison that though there may be only one; more will follow!! Together we stand tall.


----------



## Mongo

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

May our brother rest.

We all know he is in a better place.


----------



## Mr.90/24

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

God bless Officer Michael Briggs..With honor and pride he served to the end.

**For that coward (Addison) that hid behind the door in court today..probably due to the amount of MPD members that were standing tall. I guess no one told "tough guy" that though there only may be one, more will follow!! Together we stand tall.


----------



## Bri9801

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

Rest In Peace....


----------



## no$.10

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

 :wm:

It just shouln't have happened.

Rest in Peace (a little too soon):wiltedro:


----------



## MM1799

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

Rest in Peace, sir.

May the state of NH do the right thing with the perp.


----------



## NHTrooper

*Re: Manchester Officer Dies*

I am proud to say I had the privilege of knowing Officer Michael Briggs. Being a member of the NHSP colorguard, and Mike on the Manchester Honor guard, we stood together at the NHPA opening ceremonies and on the field at the New Hampshire FisherCats baseball game. I also ran into him while booking suspects at Manchester PD when he was in booking. Always a true professional and the kind of Officer any of us would want to see arriving to back us up when "it" hit the fan. I know I will see you again Mike, "because on Heaven's scenes; they find the streets are guarded by Unites States Marines!"

Semper Fidelis brother,

Always a Marine....


----------



## Mongo

AG announced they are seeking capitol punishment death penalty.

OOHHRAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> AG announced they are seeking capitol punishment death penalty.
> 
> OOHHRAAHHHH!!!


best news so far out of this situation. Thanks Mongo.


----------



## kwflatbed

Manchester, N.H. officer Allen Aldenberg, front, rests his head in his hand as he and fellow Manchester officers listen during the arraignment of Michael Addison in Dorchester, Mass., Tuesday. Addison is charged with the attempted murder of Officer Michael Briggs.


----------



## massirishcop

Rest in peace Brother......


----------



## girlcop21

makes your heart ache just to read the stories... 

Rest in peace Officer Briggs, thanks for bringing honor to this profession.


----------



## kwflatbed

Statement From Officer Michael Briggs' Family

Our hearts are broken by the loss of Michael. He was a wonderful son, husband, father, brother and friend who impacted our lives in a way that will be greatly missed. Being a police officer was his passion, and he made us all very proud. Michael loved his job and serving with his fellow officers. 

We are truly touched by the outpouring of compassion from the community and the unwavering support of all the police officers from Manchester and beyond. 

We mourn with you and know that Michael would be grateful for the concern you have shown him and his family. It is a great honor to know that he was loved by so many.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Attorney General To Seek Death Penalty*

*Officer Dies From Injuries*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *A police officer who was shot in the head early Monday morning has died, hospital officials said Tuesday.

Officer Michael Briggs, 35, was in critical condition since he was shot at the intersection of Lake Avenue and Lincoln Street at about 2:45 a.m. Monday. Family, friends and fellow officers kept a vigil by his bedside at Elliot Hospital. He was the first Manchester officer killed in the line of duty in 30 years.

Briggs, a five-year member of the Manchester Police Department, had a wife and two children. He was friends with Officer Jeremy Charron, an Epsom, N.H., officer who died in the line of duty on Aug. 24, 1997. Briggs was a pallbearer at Charron's funeral.

Michael Addison, 26, was accused of shooting Briggs and arraigned on fugitive charges Tuesday morning in Dorchester District Court in Boston. He was ordered held on $2 million bail and indicated that he would fight extradition back to New Hampshire.

Addison was charged with attempted murder, but Attorney General Kelly Ayotte said Tuesday afternoon that the state would seek capital murder charges and push for the death penalty.

"Officer Briggs was doing his job to protect the citizens of this state," Ayotte said. "He deserves our respect, and he deserves the full protection of our laws."

Murdering a police officer is one of the limited number of crimes punishable by death in New Hampshire, which last executed someone in 1939 and has no one on death row.

The last person charged with capital murder was Charron's killer, who avoided the possibility by pleading guilty to first-degree murder.

Police undertook a massive manhunt after the shooting, identifying Addison as a suspect. He was arrested at about 5:30 p.m. on Monday at his grandmother's Dorchester home.

The Boston Herald reported that police were able to track Addison in part through his cell phone, using the global positioning system locater in the phone.

An outpouring of support for Briggs, his family and police followed Briggs' shooting, with residents showing up Manchester Police headquarters and flowers being placed at the site of the shooting. Messages were posted on the WMUR.com forums sharing messages of hope for Briggs's recovery.

Briggs had been honored for his heroism and, along with three other officers, was given a medal for rescuing several residents from a burning building in 2004.

Manchester Mayor Frank Guinta expressed his condolences to Briggs' family and declared an official period of mourning and ordered all flags in the city lowered to half-staff until the day after Briggs' funeral.

Gov. John Lynch called for American and state flags across the state to be lowered to half-staff. He said Addison should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.

The Manchester Police Patrolman's Association has set up a fund for the Briggs family. Anyone who wishes to donate can send a check to:

The MPPA Officer Briggs Family Benefit Fund
c/o Members First Credit Union
PO Box 896
Manchester, N.H. 03105

Donations can also be made at any Members First Credit Union branches.

*Previous Stories:* 

October 17, 2006: $2 Million Bail Set For Shooting Suspect
October 17, 2006: Slain Officer Previously Honored For Heroism
October 17, 2006: Shooting Witness Arraigned On Other Charges
October 17, 2006: Shooting Suspect Due In Court; Officer Still Critical
October 17, 2006: Briggs Formerly Worked In Epsom, Friend Of Officer Killed In 1997
October 17, 2006: Man Accused Of Shooting Officer Arrested
October 16, 2006: Manchester Schools Released From Lockdown
October 16, 2006: Manchester Police Officer In Critical Condition
Related To Story

​​

 ​

*POLICE OFFICER KILLED*​
*Donations: Fund Set Up For Briggs Family* 
*Family Statement:* Statement From Briggs Family 
*Statements:* Guinta | Lynch | Gregg | Sununu | Bradley 
*Officer:* Officer Previously Honored For Heroism 
*Bio:* Officer Michael Briggs 
*Discussion:* Share Your Thoughts For Officer 
*Images:* Manchester Officer Shot 
*Fallen:* Officers Who Died In Line Of Duty

*VIDEO*​*Video: AG Intends To Seek Death Penalty* 
*Video: Addison Plans To Fight Extradition* 
*Video: Accused Shooter Has Criminal History* 
*Video: Manchester Police Lower Flag* 
*Video: Police Release New Details About Moments Before Shooting* 
*Video: Manchester Police Press Conference* 
*Video: Firefighter Recalls Officer's Rescue Of Fire Victims* 
*Video: Briggs Was Friends With Officer Shot In 1997, Acted As Pallbearer*

*OTHER VIDEO*​*Video: Shooting Suspect Arrested In Massachusetts* 
*Video: Witnesses Shocked By Shooting* 
*Video: Police Agencies Assist Search* 
*Video: Search Continues For Suspect* 
*Video: Witness: Police Tell Officer To 'Hold On'* 
*Video: Police Search For Suspect* 
*Video: Investigation Continues At Scene* 
*Video: Officer Shooting Press Conference* 
*Video: Manchester Police Officer Shot*

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## THE RP

Another stand up Mass. judge letting this piece of crap hide in the hall for his arraignment...Very respctful to the Manchester cops in the courtroom. Very respectful to all of us....

I was just speaking to some MPD guys and they asked for all of us to remember, as we always do, the relief fund they will be setting up through the union for Mike's wife and kids...Pass the word and lets all turn out for this when they lay him to rest..

And as I kind of mentioned yesterday, lets all take a step back and remember how many times we have been, or will be, on the street dealing with someone and how quickly this can happen... We collectively must carry this with us and not let it happen again. Wherever you work in this job, those are our streets. We make the rules..And don't think for one minute that there isn't some screwball watching and reading about this rooting for that Dorchester shitbird thinking that it might be a cool thing to try...Stay sharp and never forget.


----------



## Chree

Having just lost one of our own, the Quincy, MA police department sends our thoughts and prayers to the family and fellow officers of a fallen brother. RIP


----------



## kttref

I lived in Manch for 4 years (college)...and while I only met a few of the officers, I know they have a much more difficult job then us small town officers. I worked probation and parole there for 2 semesters and it wasn't the easiest job. I feel so badly for his family. I'm sure he was a wonderful husband, father, friend and officer. 

RIP.

I pray his family the best in this difficult time.


----------



## Nightstalker

RIP Officer Briggs. If the AG's office has their way, the coward will get what he deserves.*
-------

Bio box: Officer Michael Leland Briggs*









_- 35 years old _
_ - Married with two children _
_ Employment:_
_ - June 1995 to August 2001: worked as a Correctional Officer w/Hillsborough County DOC _
_ - July 1996 to January 2001: worked as part-time Police Officer for the Epsom Police Department _
_ - May 2, 2001 to Present: is employed with the Manchester Police Department and is assigned to the Patrol Division as a Mountain Bike Officer _
_ Education:_
_ - 126th Session of the NH Police Academy (graduated 11/16/01) _
_ - Pembroke Academy (graduated 1990) _
_ Military:_
_ - March 1991 - March 1995: US Marine Corps (Corporal/Honorable Discharge) Good Conduct Medal, Rifle Expert Badge, Nat'l Defense Service Medal, Overseas Service Rimmon, Certificate of Commendation, Meritorious Mast, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, Southeast Asia Service Medal, United Nations Medal _
_ Manchester Police Honors:_
_ - Life Saving Medal (12/9/04) for his prompt actions in entering a burning building during the early-morning hours of July 25,2004 to alert tenants of the 10-family dwelling of the danger. Due to his actions, all residents were safely evacuated. _
_ - Congressional Law Enforcement Award (10/15/05) for same actions _
_ All information courtesy of the Manchester Police Department._


----------



## EBPD240

*may you rest in peace brother....*

Our death is not an end if we can live on in our children and the younger generation. For they are us, our bodies are only wilted leaves on the tree of life. ~Albert Einstein


----------



## nightcopppa

You are a hero sir. Your legacy will be carried on forever. I know that the Officers ,the community and your family will be sure of that. Your children will carry with them the pride of knowing that their dad was a courageous man. Thank you for your service for the all too short time that you were here. Godspeed.


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace....Our Strength Is In Your Memory!!!


----------



## mikey742

Rest in Peace


----------



## thelastsamurai

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Briggs family and MPD.. Rest in Peace.

Let's be grateful that this POS is caught.


----------



## csauce777

Rest in peace...and my deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Death penalty looms for cop-slay suspect
*By *Laurel J. Sweet*
Wednesday, October 18, 2006 - Updated: 01:06 AM EST













Manchester, N.H. police officers stand at attention as the flag is lowered to half-staff for fallen Officer Michael Briggs. (AP photo)

*A*s the death penalty looms for Michael Addison in the hanging state of New Hampshire, his aunt prays the family of the Manchester cop he's accused of killing in cold blood will one day forgive him.

 "I'm very sorry about this," said the aunt, a Mattapan resident who requested anonymity. "I would love for them to be able to get to the point where they could forgive him, but it's very difficult to ask someone that." 
 New Hampshire Attorney General Kelly Ayotte will pursue a capital punishment prosecution of the 26-year-old Boston native, saying fallen officer Michael Briggs "deserves our respect."

"Under New Hampshire law, the murder of a police officer falls under our death penalty statute," said Pamela Walsh, spokeswoman for Gov. John Lynch. "Gov. Lynch supports that statute and he expects this case will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law." 
 New Hampshire law authorizes hanging if lethal injection is not an option. The state's last execution was in 1939. 
Lynch, a Waltham native, will execute a warrant to try to forcibly extradite Addison back to the Granite State to answer for Monday's fatal shooting of Briggs. 
Gov. *Mitt Romney*, a fellow death-penalty proponent, is waiting to sign on, a spokesman said. 
Shortly before authorities announced yesterday that Briggs, 35, a married father of two sons, had died from a gunshot wound to the head, Addison dug in his heels inside a Dorchester courtroom, refusing to leave Massachusetts without a fight. 
Hiding behind a dock door, on the other side of which benches overflowed with uniformed officers from both Boston and Manchester, Addison - who was captured hiding out in his paternal grandmother's Dorchester apartment - pleaded not guilty to being a fugitive from justice. 
The Herald reported yesterday that Addison has a lengthy criminal history of weapon and assault charges and that he was tracked to Massachusetts by investigators following his cellphone use via satellite. 
Judge Michael Bolden ordered Addison held on $2 million cash bail. 
Briggs was shot responding to a domestic disturbance. Addison's cousin, Tia Wilson, said Addison had lived in Manchester for two years with a girlfriend and has two daughters. 
"Michael never had a chance," his aunt believes of how his life turned out. "He was always in the street with friends. He never had a proper rearing. You can't be like that without something like this happening."

[email protected]


----------



## USMCTrooper

Somebody killed a Policeman today,
and a part of America died.
A piece of our country he swore to protect,
will be buried with him at his side.

The suspect that shot him will stand up in court,
with counsel demanding his rights.
While a young widowed mother must work for her kids,
and spend many long, lonely nights.

The beat that he walked was a battle field too,
just as if he'd gone off to war.
Though the flag of our nation won't fly at half mast,
to his name they will add a gold star.

Yes, somebody killed a policeman today,
in your hometown or in mine.
While we slept in comfort behind our locked doors,
a cop put his life on the line.

Now his ghost walks a beat on a dark city street,
and he stands at each rookies side.
He answered the call, of himself gave his all,

And A Part Of America Died.

Dòminus vobìscum Michael........


----------



## Danman1116

RIP brother, you will be missed, but never forgotten


----------



## mikeyd1313

R.I.P. Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## DJ_USMC_50

Rest in Peace Devil Dog, our prayers go to your family.


----------



## kwflatbed

N.H. officer: He put his life on line 

By Scott Brooks
Union Leader Staff
The Union Leader
Copyright 2006 Union Leader Corp.
All Rights Reserved

MANCHESTER- Officer Michael Briggs has collected his share of honors over the years. As a Marine, he received the two medals and the Meritorious Mast. As a policeman, he was called a hero after he rushed into a burning building to save a wheelchair-bound teenager and her caregiver. 
Yesterday, the law enforcement community honored him once more with its prayers, its grief and a wealth of fond memories.
"It's a very sad day for us and the city of Manchester," said Todd Boucher, president of the Manchester Police Patrolman's Association.
Briggs took a gunshot to the head early yesterday morning while on duty outside a center-city apartment building. Friends and co-workers feared his injury could be life-threatening.
Among law enforcers, Briggs is known as a constant professional. He is tough, they say, but also caring. As a bicycle patrolman, he answered tough calls but also found time to talk with children in the neighborhood.
"He just cares for the people in the community here," said Dan Prince, who works at Super Wrench Car Care on Lake Avenue.
In July 2004, Briggs and another policeman, John Breckinridge, risked their lives inside a burning apartment building on Union Street. Before firefighters could arrive, the two officers ran into the building, where the smoke was thickest, and pounded on doors, yelling, "Fire," in both English and Spanish.
Later, they learned an elderly woman and a wheelchair-bound, blind teenager were still inside the building. The two policemen and a pair of firefighters rushed back into the building and saved them.
"In my eyes, this guy and his partner were true heroes that night," said Manchester Fire Department Lt. Pete Franggos, one of the firefighters who worked with Briggs that night. "No air bottles, no mask, no helmet, and they put themselves in jeopardy. This guy was a true public servant."
Briggs was born in Manchester and grew up in Epsom. After graduating from Pembroke Academy in 1990, he joined the U.S. Marine Corps. He served from 1991 to 1995, ultimately achieving the rank of corporal.
Briggs next served six years as a correctional officer at the Hillsborough County jail.
"Michael is all business," said Jim O'Mara, superintendent of the county Department of Corrections. "He is very, very professional. 
In many ways, leaving the military and coming to corrections and law enforcement is a natural progression, and so it was very easy for him."
Almost immediately, O'Mara said, Briggs stuck out as a leader among his co-workers. O'Mara said he was proud but sorry to see 
Briggs leave the department to join the Manchester police in 2001.
"I can tell you I did have a conversation with then-Chief (Mark) Driscoll and asked him to stop stealing my good guys," O'Mara said.
Co-workers on the city police force found Briggs to be exceptionally dedicated. He patrolled the streets on his bicycle from 6 p.m. until 3 a.m., even in the snow.
"He's a real hard-working street cop," Boucher said. "He was out there in the thick of it, every night."
Briggs lives in Concord with his wife, Laura. The 35-year-old has two children: an 11-year-old and an 8-year-old.
.
Union Leader Staff Reporter Mark Hayward contributed to this report. 









_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## badgebunny




----------



## NHTrooper

check WMUR.com for funeral arrangements. Friday wake at 17-1800 LEO only, 18-2000 for public. Saturday, start at 0900 procession from Funeral home with service to follow at 1100 at Fishercats ballpark, outside service with burial in Epsom, NH.


----------



## Guest

*CONCORD, N.H. -- *Top legislators were quick to support the death penalty case against the man accused of shooting Manchester police Officer Michael Briggs. 
The legislative Fiscal Committee voted Wednesday for $420,000 for Attorney General Kelly Ayotte to pursue capital murder charges against Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, of Manchester. The vote came the morning after Ayotte announced her intention to seek the death penalty. 
Briggs, 35, who was married with two sons, was shot 15 minutes before his bicycle patrol shift ended at 3 a.m. Monday. He had responded to a report of a shot fired during a domestic disturbance. Addison was arrested Monday evening in Boston. 
Deputy Attorney General Bud Fitch asked the committee to approve money to hire two attorneys, a paralegal, a part-time secretary and to pay for experts, equipment and supplies. The committee approved the request but required periodic reports on the spending. 
New Hampshire's last execution was in 1939.


----------



## kwflatbed

10/18/2006
*N.H. officer dies 1 day after shooting*

*Officer Down: Michael Briggs* - [Manchester, New Hampshire]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 35
*Additional Info:* Officer Michael Briggs had served with the Manchester Police Department for 5 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Briggs succumbed to a gunshot wound inflicted while responding to a domestic disturbance call. *Date of Incident:* October 16, 2006

*N.H. officer dies 1 day after shooting* 
By Katharine Webster
The Associated Press
A police officer shot while responding to a domestic disturbance has died, and the attorney general vowed to charge the suspect with capital murder and seek the death penalty.
Dozens of fellow officers stood vigil at the hospital where officer Michael Briggs, 35, died Tuesday, a day after he was gunned down while approaching a suspect in a dark alley.
Briggs was shot as police sought Michael "Stix" Addison, 26, on a reckless conduct warrant that stemmed from Addison being with a gunman who fired shots at an apartment building in Manchester early Sunday. Neighbors said the shots narrowly missed a father and son.
The handgun used to shoot Briggs, a city police officer for five years, was found near the scene. Police Chief John Jaskolka said Briggs' gun was still in its holster, but two other officers returned fire.
The suspect led SWAT teams on a search through downtown Manchester and prompted school lockdowns before he was arrested in Boston Monday night.
Addison was arraigned Tuesday and ordered held on $2 million bail while he fights extradition to New Hampshire, where he is charged with attempted murder. Addison's public defender argued unsuccessfully for lower bail.
Attorney General Kelly Ayotte said she would upgrade the charge following the officer's death, and Gov. John Lynch expressed "full support" for her to seek the death penalty.
New Hampshire's last execution was 67 years ago and no one is on death row.
"Our hearts are broken by the loss of Michael. He was a wonderful son, husband, father, brother and friend," his family said in a statement through the hospital.
"It is a great honor to know that he was loved by so many."








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed

*Funeral Arrangements Made For Fallen Officer*

*Memorial To Be Held At Former Fisher Cats Stadium*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *A funeral will be held Saturday for a Manchester police officer killed earlier this week.

Officer Michael Briggs, 35, was shot early Monday morning at the intersection of Lake Avenue and Lincoln Street. Michael Addison, 26, was accused of shooting Briggs as the officer approached him in an alley.

Manchester police announced Wednesday that a procession and service open to the public will be held Saturday morning. The public is also invited to calling hours Friday evening at Lambert's Funeral Home at 1799 Elm St.

Law enforcement-only calling hours will be held on Friday at the funeral home from 5 to 6 p.m. Public calling hours will be that evening from 6 to 8 p.m.

On Saturday, a funeral procession will travel from Lamberts Funeral Home to Merchantsauto.com Stadium, formerly known as Fisher Cats Stadium. The procession will begin at 9 a.m.

The procession will pass by Manchester City Hall, the Manchester Police Department and the Hillsborough County House of Correction before ending at the stadium.

A service will begin at 11 a.m.

The funeral plans were made as an autopsy was being conducted on Briggs. The autopsy results were released late on Tuesday night. The medical examiner determined that Briggs' death was a homicide from one shot to the head. Almost immediately, Attorney General Kelly Ayotte upgraded the charges against Addison to capital murder.

Murdering a police officer is one of the limited number of crimes punishable by death in New Hampshire, which last executed someone in 1939 and has no one on death row.

Throughout the day, well-wishers stopped by Manchester police headquarters, placing flowers, stuffed animals and messages in memory of Briggs.

Videos:

Memorial To Be Held Saturday
http://www.wmur.com/news/10106748/detail.html

Young Sons Of Fallen Officer Share Memories Of Their Father
http://www.wmur.com/news/10108531/detail.html

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## kwflatbed

Manchester Prepares For Funeral Procession Of Slain Officer

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *The city of Manchester, mourning the loss of Officer Michael Briggs, is hard at work Thursday planning a proper tribute to the hero.

Police are at once dealing with their emotions and a deadline to prepare for Saturday's memorial service.

It will include a procession and service open to the public.

The public is also invited to calling hours Friday evening at Lambert's Funeral Home at 1799 Elm St.

Law enforcement-only calling hours will be held on Friday at the funeral home from 5 to 6 p.m. Public calling hours will be that evening from 6 to 8 p.m.

On Saturday, the funeral procession will travel from Lamberts Funeral Home on Elm Street to Fisher Cats Stadium. The procession will begin at 9 a.m.

In many ways, the state's largest city will stop for this salute to Briggs. But the funeral isn't the only logistical challenge facing organizers.

Officers are walking around Fisher Cats Ballpark sketching out details for Saturday's funeral.

Thousands of officers are expected to fill the ball field for the service, and the citizens Briggs served are also invited.

"There actually is an area in the stadium for the general public to attend," said Sgt. Richard Charbonneau of the Manchester Police Department.

Saturday morning was already going to be crowded downtown.

The first of three circus shows at the Verizon Wireless Arena will begin at 11 a.m. and a home show is under way at the Raddison Hotel.

Parking garages are likely to be packed or blocked off, while traffic on Granite Street, which will only be open in one direction, is likely to be snarled.

"All we have to tell the community is just to plan ahead," said Ringling Bros. Circus spokesperson Paulina Piekarski. "Leave a little bit earlier than planned and try to find a different route if we have any problems."

The last logistical problem for police is maintaining coverage while officers attend the funeral.

The state police will be among those directing traffic for the procession, as well as patrolling city streets.

"The balance of troopers will be providing whatever coverage Manchester may request us to do and then helping assist them with the events tomorrow and Saturday," said Col. Fred Booth of the New Hampshire State Police.

The following road closures are expected on Friday:

Beginning at 3 p.m., Elm Street will be closed in both directions from Webster to Salmon streets. 
Beginning at 5 p.m., the northbound side of Elm Street will be closed from Penacook Street to the funeral home. 
From 5 p.m. to 7 p.m., the Amoskeag Bridge will be closed. 
The following road closure is expected on Saturday during the funeral procession and memorial: 
Beginning at 8:45 a.m., almost all of Elm Street will be closed from Queen City Avenue to the end of North Elm Street. 
The Queen City Bridge will be open in both directions and will be the only access for people needing to go east or west over the river. 
Granite Street will also be open but only for people traveling east from the river toward the Verizon Wireless Arena. 
All parking restrictions and meters will be suspended on Saturday. But police have asked drivers not to use meters with a bag over them -- they are reserved for the procession. 
Anyone attending an event in the city is urged to park east of the Verizon Arena near Center City. 
_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Sarge31

Rest in Peace Brother!!!!! Thank you for your sacrafice. You will forever be loved and missed!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

It was reported yesterday on WMUR that a few years ago Officer Briggs did first response on the pos, I guess dipshit got shot in the collar bone and Officer briggs was first on scene. Nice ' thank you' ...kill the guy that may have saved your sorry ass.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Hundreds Of Police Officers Pay Tribute To Briggs*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *More than 800 police officers, some of them standing in the rain for hours, paid tribute Friday to an officer killed in the line of duty this week.

Michael Briggs, 35, was shot in the head in a dark alleyway Monday as he responded to a domestic violence call. He died Tuesday.

Officers from across the state marched in and saluted Briggs' coffin at the Lambert Funeral Home. They wore the badge number Briggs wore for five years -- 83 -- on their jackets.

Officers said Briggs was much more than a number though -- he was also a husband, and a family man.

"Most people in the public, they look at us strictly by the uniform, but we're people, too. We have children, we coach Little League. Mike did all those things and he represented all of law enforcement," said Robert Lima, a state trooper.

Officer Briggs' two boys were there to say their goodbyes, as were many state officials including governor John Lynch.

"In the law enforcement community, we are all family, and this is like losing one of your own brothers," said Richard Gendron, Chief of the Hudson Police Department.

Since the shooting, mourners have left bouquets of flowers and signed a guest book near the scene and at other makeshift memorials in a yard nearby and at the police station.

Michael Addison, 26, of Manchester, is charged with capital murder in the shooting death of Briggs.

Addison was arrested in Boston on Monday and remains jailed there on $2 million bail while he fights his return to New Hampshire, where he could be sentenced to death if convicted. The attorney general's office said it could take up to 60 days.

He was traced to Boston through the woman who drove him there, according to the driver's brother. Russell Knee said his sister, Angel Alden, was told Addison had a family emergency in the city and drove him there as a favor.

Alden, whose half-sister was dating Addison, didn't know he was the object of a massive manhunt until police called her cell phone while she was in Boston, Knee told the New Hampshire Union Leader. The women spoke to police when they returned to Manchester on Monday afternoon and within hours Addison was arrested at his grandmother's apartment.

The attorney general's office on Wednesday upgraded charges against Addison from attempted murder to capital murder after autopsy results confirmed that Briggs died of a single gunshot wound to the head.

Authorities said Briggs was shot 15 minutes before the end of his shift, when he and a fellow bicycle patrol officer responded to a domestic violence call involving a gunshot. Briggs' gun never left his holster, but prosecutors say two other officers shot back, as the gunman escaped.

New Hampshire's death penalty law applies only in limited circumstances, including killing a police officer.

"He was just that guy that everybody knew, that everybody wanted to be," said Nathan Linstad, Briggs' partner. He said the death of his partner has yet to sink in.

A funeral is planned for Saturday at the stadium that's home to the New Hampshire Fisher Cats, the minor league baseball team Briggs often took his two sons to watch.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._
​


----------



## kwflatbed

*WMUR Plans Live Broadcast Of Procession, Memorial Service*

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *News 9 will broadcast the memorial and funeral procession for Manchester Police officer Michael Briggs.

Live coverage of the funeral procession from Lambert Funeral Home in Manchester to Fisher Cats Ballpark will begin at 9 a.m.

News 9 will also broadcast the memorial service at the park, which is scheduled to begin at 11 a.m.

You can also watch a live-stream of the procession and memorial on our website.

http://www.wmur.com/index.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Over 800 Attend Wake for Slain Police Officer*

Friends and family gathered in Manchester at the wake for Officer Michael Briggs on Friday night. More than 800 police officers from across the state came to pay their respects. Among the stories shared about Briggs' dedication to his job: an ironic connection to his alleged shooter.

*Video*

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1238563&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1

*Stories*

Briggs Once Helped Save Man Accused of Shooting Him

Details in N.H. Police Officer's Killing Still Unclear


----------



## sulldog6

RIP Officer Briggs


----------



## kwflatbed

Officer Remembered As Husband, Father, Hero
Officer Michael Briggs is honored at a ceremony by family, friends and colleagues. 
*Images Of Memorial | Video*

*Officer Remembered As Husband, Father, Hero*

*Briggs Called Devoted 'Cop's Cop'*

_Kirk Enstrom,
Staff Writer_

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *On a crisp, fall day, thousands of police officers from across the region marched through Manchester to honor a fallen comrade who was shot to death in the city this week.

Officer Michael Briggs, 35, was shot in the head while on bicycle patrol at the corner of Lake Avenue and Lincoln Street on Oct. 16. His bicycle was mounted on the back of a police cruiser, and a riderless horse -- the traditional symbol for a fallen officer -- was also in the procession.

Residents lined the streets as the procession wound for three miles through Manchester, past the Manchester Police Department, City Hall and the Hillsborough County Jail, where Briggs used to work as a corrections officer.

The procession followed the hearse carrying Briggs' body to Merchantsauto.com Stadium, where officers filed into the silent stadium for a memorial service. A lone officer carried Briggs' hat, which was placed on the casket during the ceremony.

Also marching in the procession were officers from Epsom, N.H., where Briggs was a part-time officer nine years ago when Officer Jeremy Charron was killed while checking a suspicious car. Charron was the last New Hampshire officer killed on duty, and Briggs was a pallbearer at his funeral.

Briggs' sisters spoke of their memories vacationing in Maine and of his last days, when they learned how he affected others.

"It brings us comfort knowing that he died doing what he loved to do," his sister Tracie Davison said. "And that we've learned that he touched so many lives."

His sister Melisa Briggs said that family, friends and colleagues gathered around Briggs' bed at Elliot Hospital. She said they told him how proud they were of him.

"We saw some tears from Mike when we talked to him, and that is how we knew he could hear us," she said.

State officials described Briggs as a hero, a dedicated officer and a devoted husband and father. His wife, Laura, and sons, Brian and Mitchell, attended the service.

"Laura, Brian and Mitchell, we will never forget Michael," Gov. John Lynch said. "We stand with you today, and we'll stand with you tomorrow. As Michael was there for us, we will be there for you."

Briggs had been honored for his heroism after he and other officers went into a burning building to rescue residents. Manchester Police Chief John Jaskolka said that Briggs had been posthumously awarded the Medal of Valor, the highest award the Manchester Police Department can give.

"Officer Michael Briggs died a true hero," Jaskolka said. "He was every cop's definition of a cop's cop."

That sentiment was reflected by other officers who spoke. Officer John Breckinridge called Briggs "tough but fair, strong as an ox, but kind and sharing."

Breckinridge brought some chuckles from the crowd when he described an incident in which a bag containing Briggs' gun fell to the floor of the men's locker room at the police station. The gun went off, leaving a hole in the ceiling, where a plaque was placed that reads: "On this spot, Michael Briggs made his mark."

"When I look up at that ceiling, that small hole is going to cause a few tears," Breckinridge said.

In his remarks, Lynch touched on the anger he said people were feeling in addition to their sadness. Michael Addison, 26, was charged with capital murder in Briggs' death. He could face the death penalty if convicted.

"Our lives will go on, but life in New Hampshire will never again be exactly the same,' Lynch said. "We have been violated as a state and as a people. Deep in our hearts, there will always be an emptiness that can't be filled."

Following the ceremony, a motorcade will travel to Concord and pass the Statehouse before heading to the New Rye Cemetery in Epsom, Briggs' home town.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## kwflatbed

Officers Remember Briggs In Unique Way

*MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *Several of slain policeman Michael Briggs' fellow officers decided to mourn with a unique and permanent memorial.

"It's the least we can do in memory of Michael, for what he gave to us and gave to the city. Just a little memento, and we'll always carry a piece of him with us," said Officer Brian Gannon.

The officers -- 15 in all -- plan to have Briggs' name and badge number tattooed on their bodies.

"I worked with him every night, and this is the best way I can think of to remember him," said Al Aldenberg, an officer at the Manchester Police Department.

Tattoo artist Douglas Mendoza created several very personal designs for the officers. The centerpiece to each is Briggs' badge number -- No. 83.

Though each tattoo is very different, all of the officers cited the same reason for their personal memorials.

"...To honor a member of our department; he was very close to all of us. Something we can remember him by and to show his family we have support for them and we want him to stay with us," said Jeff Kelly, one of the officers receiving the tattoo.

Half of the money paid toward the tattoos will go to the will be given to Briggs' family.


----------



## Tango

kwflatbed said:


> Officer Remembered As Husband, Father, Hero
> Officer Michael Briggs is honored at a ceremony by family, friends and colleagues.
> *Images Of Memorial | Video*
> 
> *Officer Remembered As Husband, Father, Hero*
> 
> *Briggs Called Devoted 'Cop's Cop'*
> 
> _Kirk Enstrom,_
> _Staff Writer_
> 
> *MANCHESTER, N.H. -- *On a crisp, fall day, thousands of police officers from across the region marched through Manchester to honor a fallen comrade who was shot to death in the city this week.
> 
> Officer Michael Briggs, 35, was shot in the head while on bicycle patrol at the corner of Lake Avenue and Lincoln Street on Oct. 16. His bicycle was mounted on the back of a police cruiser, and a riderless horse -- the traditional symbol for a fallen officer -- was also in the procession.
> 
> Residents lined the streets as the procession wound for three miles through Manchester, past the Manchester Police Department, City Hall and the Hillsborough County Jail, where Briggs used to work as a corrections officer.
> 
> The procession followed the hearse carrying Briggs' body to Merchantsauto.com Stadium, where officers filed into the silent stadium for a memorial service. A lone officer carried Briggs' hat, which was placed on the casket during the ceremony.
> 
> Also marching in the procession were officers from Epsom, N.H., where Briggs was a part-time officer nine years ago when Officer Jeremy Charron was killed while checking a suspicious car. Charron was the last New Hampshire officer killed on duty, and Briggs was a pallbearer at his funeral.
> 
> Briggs' sisters spoke of their memories vacationing in Maine and of his last days, when they learned how he affected others.
> 
> "It brings us comfort knowing that he died doing what he loved to do," his sister Tracie Davison said. "And that we've learned that he touched so many lives."
> 
> His sister Melisa Briggs said that family, friends and colleagues gathered around Briggs' bed at Elliot Hospital. She said they told him how proud they were of him.
> 
> "We saw some tears from Mike when we talked to him, and that is how we knew he could hear us," she said.
> 
> State officials described Briggs as a hero, a dedicated officer and a devoted husband and father. His wife, Laura, and sons, Brian and Mitchell, attended the service.
> 
> "Laura, Brian and Mitchell, we will never forget Michael," Gov. John Lynch said. "We stand with you today, and we'll stand with you tomorrow. As Michael was there for us, we will be there for you."
> 
> Briggs had been honored for his heroism after he and other officers went into a burning building to rescue residents. Manchester Police Chief John Jaskolka said that Briggs had been posthumously awarded the Medal of Valor, the highest award the Manchester Police Department can give.
> 
> "Officer Michael Briggs died a true hero," Jaskolka said. "He was every cop's definition of a cop's cop."
> 
> That sentiment was reflected by other officers who spoke. Officer John Breckinridge called Briggs "tough but fair, strong as an ox, but kind and sharing."
> 
> Breckinridge brought some chuckles from the crowd when he described an incident in which a bag containing Briggs' gun fell to the floor of the men's locker room at the police station. The gun went off, leaving a hole in the ceiling, where a plaque was placed that reads: "On this spot, Michael Briggs made his mark."
> 
> "When I look up at that ceiling, that small hole is going to cause a few tears," Breckinridge said.
> 
> In his remarks, Lynch touched on the anger he said people were feeling in addition to their sadness. Michael Addison, 26, was charged with capital murder in Briggs' death. He could face the death penalty if convicted.
> 
> "Our lives will go on, but life in New Hampshire will never again be exactly the same,' Lynch said. "We have been violated as a state and as a people. Deep in our hearts, there will always be an emptiness that can't be filled."
> 
> Following the ceremony, a motorcade will travel to Concord and pass the Statehouse before heading to the New Rye Cemetery in Epsom, Briggs' home town.
> 
> _Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


One of the videos is an interview of Officer Brigg's 2 boys.....grab a tissue


----------



## kwflatbed

*Fanfare for an uncommon man
*By *Peter Gelzinis*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, October 22, 2006

*M*ANCHESTER, N.H. - Before the flood tide of police blue washed over several thousand grandstand seats, the pristine home of New Hampshire's minor league Fisher Cats was hushed by the echo of a little boy's voice. 
"Every day when my dad comes home, we play catch in the back yard," said 8-year-old Mitchell Briggs, his tender voice floating out over the PA system, as blissful scenes from his father's life appeared on the huge screen in centerfield. 
"When we play baseball games, we make believe we're really in *Fenway Park*."

Yesterday, his dad's flag-draped coffin rested on a bier above home plate.


It was an exquisitely poetic spot for a 35-year-old man who coached his two sons' Little League team and patrolled Manchester's streets with the same devotion.

In the uncommon fanfare of a state funeral, New Hampshire's governor, John Lynch, and attorney general, Kelly Ayotte, joined Manchester's mayor, Frank Guinta, in praising officer Michael L. Briggs.

A man, Guinta said, who has now completed the journey "from hero to guardian angel."

Yet it was the unvarnished exuberance of a little boy left fatherless in the space of a split second that gave this spectacle all its poignant and heartbreaking intimacy.

Mitchell and his 11-year-old brother, Brian, sat on either side of their mother, Laura. Their proud young shoulders seemed lost under the blue Manchester Police T-shirts that once belonged to their father.

Michael Briggs, a mountain bike patrol officer, was 15 minutes away from closing out his shift Monday morning and coming home to his family. The final call for a "domestic dispute" made reference to a shot fired.

Among the last words fellow officers John Breckinridge and Nate Linstad heard their partner say was "Let's take care of this."

Briggs was remembered yesterday not only as a "solid, working cop," with the kind of fearlessness required to run into a burning apartment building and help save 19 people, but as the kind of public servant whose courage was transcended only by his compassion.

Those who jammed the ballpark all knew that Michael Briggs' compassion extended to the man now charged with killing him. Three years ago, in a Manchester alley not unlike the one where Michael Addison allegedly fired a bullet into Briggs' head, it was Addison who bled profusely from a gunshot.

And Michael Briggs was the first to kneel and stop the bleeding.

It took almost an hour yesterday for some 4,000 police officers, from across New England, New York, New Jersey and as far west as Nevada, to fill this tidy stadium on the Merrimack River.

More than two dozen police honor guards lined the outfield warning track. Most of Manchester's police force stood at attention, blanketing the infield between first and third base.

"It was a magnificent tribute," said Bill Otto, a retired cop from Hartford, Conn., who drove to New Hampshire yesterday morning with his wife, Joan.

"I've attended too many of these," Otto said, seeking to warm himself with a cup of Red Cross coffee, "and I know there'll probably be more. No, I never had the honor of knowing this man. But that doesn't matter, we were brothers just the same." 
 "It was clear how much this city must have loved him," said Otto's wife. 
"This is what cops do," Bill Otto said, "because you never know when you could be next." 
Indeed, when both John Breckinredge and Nate Linstad choked back tears while eulogizing their comrade, thousands of white-gloved hands, nestled in that sea of blue all across the ballpark, tried in vain to hold back the tears.


----------

